# Detailingworld™ Review Nanolex Si Finish



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Detailingworld™ Review Nanolex Si Finish
*Introduction:*

Thanks to Florian for sending over SiFinish

A water based Sealant containing Silica

http://www.nanolex.de/en/products/paint_and_alloy_wheels/sifinish/

*The Product:*



As Always first class delivery service and well package products

SiFinish is a water-based sealant containing silica compounds that are designed to bond to painted and coated surfaces. Nanolex SiFinish offers an incredibly high-gloss shine combined with outstanding water beading performance and leaves the surface smooth to the touch. Nanolex SiFinish is designed to prevent water spotting, acting as a protective layer and lasting multiple months with just one application. Nanolex SiFinish provides excellent protection for months by itself, and when used on top of previously-applied Nanolex coatings it will prolong the durability significantly, as well as leaving the paintwork looking as if a fresh coat of sealant had just been applied.
Apply Nanolex SiFinish to clean, dry, painted surfaces using a 2 - 3 sprays per panel and buff with a Nanolex microfiber cloth to high shine. Nanolex SiFinish was developed, tested and produced in Germany

*The Method:*

Quite a hard one to review but we used on a clean car after a wash to see how we go on -

Following the instructions - 2-3 sprays per panel was applied -







and then buffed in using a mircofibre towel



The finish was slick and glossy



with great reflection



We did a quick test to see how it held up with water being poured over it





In Fact the finish was so good we did a quick application to the 2nd car -





*Price:*
The Product costs TBC 200ml spray

It can be purchased from various suppliers -including Slims, Polished Bliss, Ultimate Finish, Detailed Clean, Monza

*Would I use it again?:*

Yes - Really easy to use - 2-3 sprays is all that is needed and it melts into the paintwork to leave a really glossy slick feeling - looking forward to how this performs over the next week and to see how it beads -

*Conclusion:*

Another Great Product from Nanolex - Always delivering new products that have been fully tested prior to release - Simple, Easy , Glossy, Reflective all spring to mind - Class Product
This picture says it all



"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks very good that. Like a QD on steroids! Get a photo of beading when it rains


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

So another product thats the same as reload?

Looks great on the golf. 

Gonz.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

great gonzo said:


> So another product thats the same as reload?
> 
> Looks great on the golf.
> 
> Gonz.


I read the review, typed out a reply then deleted it.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great gonzo said:


> So another product thats the same as reload?
> 
> Looks great on the golf.
> 
> Gonz.





Ultra Detail said:


> I read the review, typed out a reply then deleted it.


Yes I guess its along the lines of Reload :thumb:

golf did come up well -


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

*nanolex Si finish*

When will it be launched cant see it on any of the resellers websites listed.
thanks
todds


----------



## O.C.D Waxes (Jan 10, 2017)

Definitely looks impressive and top work on the car! The finish looks superb! Excellent review too, loved reading it.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you Whizzer for the awesome review :thumb:



todds said:


> When will it be launched cant see it on any of the resellers websites listed.
> thanks
> todds


The product is shipping out right now. So it should hit the shelves of your local retailers in the next month or sooner 

The thing with SiFinish is that it is as easy to use as a QD. Just a spray or two per panel either on the panel or on a microfiber, spread, wipe off. But as it doesn't like to be used on a wet surface and thus doesn't act as a drying aid and it doesn't have any cleaners in it, it's more of a spray sealant. But then again you could use this on top of pretty much any existing protection too, so in that aspect it's almost like a QD.

On its own, as a standalone protection, we've seen it to be good for about 2-3 months. On top of Si3D and Si3D HD it's quite hard to tell when it's the coating and when there is still SiFinish on it 

- Pete
Tech Support


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nanolex said:


> Thank you Whizzer for the awesome review :thumb:
> 
> The product is shipping out right now. So it should hit the shelves of your local retailers in the next month or sooner
> 
> ...


Does work like a Qd and really is very easy to use - spray on buff off done ....


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

would like to get my hands on a some of this to try I think - I am long since over products that require hard work to get results when there are so many options for easy and great!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Ill give it a go thats for sure,as soon as detailed clean stock it.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Update
Update 
A week after the Fog and this is just washed -

Beading


and nothing but dried off


----------

